# SF Sunset District Group Rides



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

Do you know of any group rides leaving from the Sunset District in San Francisco?


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

On Tuesdays at about 6PM in Golden Gate park I always see a bunch of riders doing a "criterium". They meet near JFK and Crossover Dr. It is a good sized bunch; I would guess about 30+ riders. I tried to get onto the back of the pack before. One time I made it one lap then got dropped. The next time, I couldn't even catch them.


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

If you can make it around twin peaks: http://missioncycling.org/rides_and_events


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for the information. Maybe I'll try the Golden Gate Park ride.

My usual route when I'm in the area is a short out and back loop up the Cliff House hill, through the Presidio and back. (The same as this link but turning around at the exit of the Presedio. http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=3307512) There is almost always very little traffic on that route. Just some construction in the Presidio the last two times I was there which I'm assuming is still going on.


----------

